# Roman Candle, Match, and a slingshot... bbbbbboom!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A little fun... doing the Dan Hood challenge with my aiming Scorpion:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> A little fun... doing the Dan Hood challenge with my aiming Scorpion:


Funny situation with the non-ignite shot 
Great shooting as usual and nice firework!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually Bill I'm glad that it took you more than one shot! Makes me feel better about my shootin'!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Flipguns right lol still pretty friggin awesome.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesomeness Mr Bill that scorps right on the money


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's some shootn!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for showing us you're human! BAHAHAHA Amazing shooting! Having seen it in person makes it that much more.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, Bill. Like the others, I am pleased you let us see a few shots that did NOT work!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

